# 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht



## Gaensebluemchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Gartenteich in meinem Garten angelegt. Wirklich fertiggestellt habe ich ihn letzte Woche. Das heißt, ich habe eine Trockenmauer hinter dem Teich als Ufer gebaut. Und nun verliert er Wasser. Ca. 10 cm über Nacht, also ganz schön viel. Ich habe ihn nun absinken lassen kann aber beim besten Willen kein Loch finden. Vermutlich müsste das ja eine ordentliche Grösse haben. Unter der Steinmauer ist die Folie weitergeführt, dort kann das Loch aber nicht sein (Wasserspiegel sank unter die Steine, wofür ich sehr dankbar bin, da ich sonst die ganze Mauer abtragen hätte müssen). Eine Kapillarsperre habe ich angelegt. Dochte kann es nicht geben da es am Rand noch keine Bepflanzung gibt. Was ich nun noch probiere, sozusagen im Moment, ist, dass ich die grüne Ufermatte unterm Kies am Rand entfernt habe, vielleicht hat die gesaugt, aber so viel? Ich weiss mir bald keinen Rat mehr! Kann mir jemand helfen, vielen dank im Vorraus.
Verzweifelte Grüsse 
__ Gänseblümchen


----------



## adonishummel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Hallo __ Gänseblümchen,
ich würde es mal mit einer Flüssigkeit probieren die Stelle zu finden.Ich habe es auch noch nicht gemacht aber vielleicht probierst Du es einmal.Bei Windstille ganz normale Kondensmilch in den Teich geben und abwarten wohin die verfärbte Flüssigkeit abdriftet.Dorthin wo es hinzieht geht Wasser verloren.Wie gesagt probiert habe ich es auch noch nicht.
MfG Steffen


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Hi __ Gänseblümchen,

ich würde das Ganze erst einmal 2 Tage stehen lassen und dann schauen, wo sich der Wasserpegel hält. Nicht, dass du suchst und das Loch ist doch ein Stückchen weiter unten zu finden. Da dein Teich ja wohl noch sehr neu ist, sollte es kein Problem sein, die Folie mit den Fingern an der Wasseroberfläche "abzufahren".
Die Milch würde ich persönlich eher nicht nehmen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kannn, dass bei deinem "künstlichen" Ausguss so eine Strömung herrscht, die dir verrät, wo das ganze Wasser hingeht. Wenn allerdings der Eine oder Andere bereits Erfahrung damit gemacht hat, kann er das ja richtig stellen. 

Grüße, Markus


----------



## geecebird (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Hallo,

zum Thema Kondensmilch hat Frank etwas gutes geschrieben:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2


----------



## Gaensebluemchen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Zuerst einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
Den Teich habe ich übers Wochenende stehen lassen bis der Wasserspiegel stabil blieb. Den Rand habe ich dann nach einem Loch abgesucht. Konnte aber keins finden. Das mit der Milch habe ich während des Absinkens schon versucht, doch leider hat das nicht geklappt, da es zwischendurch immer wieder gewindet hat. Im Moment habe ich wieder Wasser nachgefüllt und wie gesagt das Vlies vom Rand entfernt. Das ist nun gut eine Stunde her. Bis jetzt hat sich das Wasser noch nicht von der Markierung entfernt. Genaueres kann ich vermutlich heute Abend berichten. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie gross ein Loch sein muss um derart viel Wasser aus dem Teich zu lassen?
Sonnige Grüsse 
__ Gänseblümchen


----------



## Gaensebluemchen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Ich habe das Problem gefunden und behoben. Das eigentliche Problem war wohl, dass ich am Samstagabend den Teich unbedingt fertig bekommen wollte und dann wohl ein bisschen schlammpig gearbeitet habe, Der Teich lief einfach hinter den Steinen aus, weil der Folienrand zu tief lag. Bisschen peinlich die Geschichte.
Alles Liebe 
Anja


----------



## fleur (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*



			
				Gaensebluemchen schrieb:
			
		

> Bisschen peinlich die Geschichte.



Hallo Anja,

das freut mich wirklich ganz besonders, daß du das Leck gefunden hast   

da mein Teich auch mal ein Leck hatte, konnte ich richtig mit dir fühlen

ABER BITTE :  PEINLICH BRAUCHT DIR DIE GESCHICHTE GARNICHT SEIN 

viel Freude mit deinem Teich

Carin (i.A. von fleur, dem garnix nie peinlich istt)


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Hallo Anja,

das braucht Dir nicht peinlich zu sein - nobody is perfect  

Dann freuen wir uns lieber, daß das Problem so einfach zu lösen war. :beeten 

Viel Freude noch mit Deinem Teich und weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## Gaensebluemchen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10 cm Wasserverlust über Nacht*

Danke für euren Zuspruch, aber ihr habt mich nicht in Panik und rumpelstilzchengleich um meinen Teich hüpfen sehen.  Vielleicht war die Vorstellung nicht direkt peinlich aber sie hatte auf jeden Fall einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert für meine Nachbaren. 
Das Forum finde ich wirklich sehr hilfreich, als Teichneulig hat man doch viele Fragen auf die frau hier Antworten findet.
Liebe Grüsse
Anja


----------

